# Dry rough nose



## Myamom

Hi, Recently Mya's nose has turned VERY dry and rough. Is there anything I could supplement in her diet for this? What is causing it?


----------



## luanne

I'd be interested in knowing this as well! Gracie's is like this too.

Lu


----------



## Cathygirl

Buy some Vitamin E and put this on there noses. I bought 50 Vitamin E softgel capsules for 2.00 so they are very inexpensive. Cut open with sissors and put on the nose and it doesn't matter if they lick it off. It is sticky though.


----------



## kshort

Chapstick works great!


----------



## Myamom

I've actually tried vaseline and different topical things...but it isn't changing...just soaks it up...but the underlying problem is still there...and has been for quite a while now...there must be some reason...like a deficiency?

her nose is actually a greyish dry looking nose...as if she was digging in dirt...as opposed to nice black and soft.....


----------



## SunCzarina

I've had good luck with SPF 50 chapstick. Morgan gets rough and chapped, sometimes breaks out with red spots. Chapstick works better than Vaseline because she isn't inclined to lick it off.

Now that I think about it, she hasn't had any nose issues since she's been taking glucosamine and condroitin. Not that I know that's helping, could be coincidence.


----------



## CampPappy

Mary Ann

Must be Pa!! Gretchen has the same thing! Her nose looks dirty it's so dry. The other day it was actually bloody and cracked!

She goes to the vet tomorrow for her 6mo check-up. I'm going to ask about it.....she also has a snotty nose....like she needs to blow it! I'll let you know what the vet says.


----------



## Vinnie

Are there any lesions or sores? Have you had a vet check her nose?

If topical things aren't working, it might be discoid lupus but you’d have to have your vet do a biopsy of the nose tissue to know for sure. My Dalton has discoid lupus which is an immune mediated skin disease.


----------



## Vinnie

Sorry, I should of added that if it is discoid lupus that it is manageable with supplements and topicals. It’s not really as scary as it sounds.


----------



## CampPappy

Vinnie is so smart!!

Just came back from the vet with Gretchen. It is suspected to be Discoid Lupus and I will know in a few days. It is only similar to Lupus in people, in that it is thought to be an autoimmune disease. It affects the nose and can continue up the bridge of the nose. Gretchen actually has a swollen nose and the "snotty nose" I'm hearing is due to the swelling. She also has red ulcer on her gums....way in the back....which the vet feels are associated with the Discoid Lupus. Vet is researching treatment, since Cortison Ointment etc/Steroidal treatment etc is usually the first line of treatment. I'm reluctant to use these on her. Also, limit sun on their nose....doggy sunscreen? and vitamin E.

The only alternative treatment I saw was Evening Primorose, Fish Oil, B6, C and E. But they didn't give quantities etc. Maybe Vinnie has some info on that?????

Below is Printout from Vetinfo.com. 

Discoid lupus 

Discoid lupus is an immune mediated skin disease that is probably related to systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE) but instead of affecting the whole body as SLE does, it primarily affects the nose and face. As far as I know, there is no known cause of this problem but it does seem more frequent in dogs of the German shepherd, collie, Brittany spaniel. Shetland sheepdog, Siberian husky and German shorthaired pointer breeds. 

The disease normally starts as loss of pigment around the nose. There may be scabby sores or just scaling of the nasal tissue. The surface of the nose may change from its typical cobblestoned appearance to a smooth surface. As this disease progresses it can cause deep sores on the borders of the nose where it meets normal skin and the sores start to progress up the bridge of the nose. Some dogs seem to be really bothered by this condition and others show little reaction to the sores. 

Ultraviolet light seems to make the sores worse, so the disease may appear to be seasonal. It is more common in areas in which exposure to ultraviolet light is increased, such as high altitudes. If the depigmentation leads to sunburn, squamous cell carcinoma becomes more likely than in other dogs. Topical sunscreens can be very beneficial, although it is hard to get dogs to leave them on. Keeping the dog in during the peak sunlight hours is probably the most effective way to prevent excessive exposure to UV light. 

Treatment depends on the severity of the disease. In many cases, topical treatment will be all that is necessary, using a corticosteroid ointment (Panalog, Synalar and others). It is usually necessary to use a fairly potent corticosteroid. Vitamin E supplementation is sometimes beneficial but can take several months to show much effect. Severe cases require treatment with corticosteroids. It is possible that other immunosuppressive therapy such as gold salts or azathioprine (Immuran) could be beneficial but this is rarely necessary to consider. In people, this condition is often responsive to antimalarial medications but I do not know if this is safe or effective therapy for dogs.


----------



## Myamom

OMG! Thank you guys...I just thought she had dry skin. On closer inspection...she has a deep sore/cut on the edge of her nostil! I bet this is what she has! 

Thank you so much...I would have just thought she had a bout of dry skin......better get a vet appt.......


----------



## Myamom

and thank you for the reassurance...discoid lupus has a frightening ring to it.....


----------



## CampPappy

MA

Let me know what your vet suggests.....


----------



## JasperLoki

I use bag balm, it helps.

http://www.bagbalm.com/pets.htm


----------



## Wavewolfaroha

Bag Balm works somewhat, and is less easy to lick off. Best treatment is Natural Dog Snout Soother. Do a search and find mfr and distributor options for purchase,


----------



## Arno

*Hello*

I am going to try vaseline that right with you?!


----------



## Koko9000

*Coconut Oil*

Hello All,
New here, my GSD had dry nose and I applied "refined" "denatured" aka "virgin" coconut oil on it. It seemed to work with my Koko. I applied it generously from the tip of the nose up to about 2" above it. Yes, natural reflex will kick in and they will lick at it, but it does not come off that easily (try washing your hands afterward), it does not harm them if swallowed, vets often suggested adding coconut oil to their diets. While mixed with their saliva, it forms a thin wet layer that lasted a few hours from my experience. Reapply throughout the day, similar theory with SPF sun-screens for us.
After I stumble upon this remedy, I backtrack for the cause. Dehydration from direct sunlight exposure is most likely it for my Koko. I relate it to a sunburn on us. I leave plenty of fresh clean water for him daily (ruled out lack of water). I've noticed that he likes to nap directly under the sun during the few hours right before sunset. He is smart enough to dodge the intense heat of the afternoon sun and stay under tree shades, but sure enough when approximately 5 pm arrives, he's at his usually spot under direct UV daydreaming how to train humans! I either put a canopy over this nap location or wake him up and lead him to a shaded spot. 
My disclaimer is that I tried it and it worked with Koko, other cases could be due to illness, disease, bacteria, or fungus as suggested by others. Let's bring out the white elephant, most dogs stick their nose into everything, poop, pee, pies, so the chance of infections is a matter of time, so please don't text or talk on the phone while walking the dog, pay attention to what they are doing and refrain them.
I've listened to my grandma, she always said "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure". She probable heard it from this guy in history who flew a kite in thunderstorm and lightning shocked him. I practice this teaching religiously, otherwise the vet bills can add up.


----------



## SammieB

*dry cracked nose*

Vaseline is a moisture barrier, it prevents moisture from entering the skin. Like diaper rash ointments and creams. Baby oil or coconut oil a good, safe moisturizer.


----------

